# Famous James bike? English?



## John (Jan 3, 2014)

I bought a bike and the person has this bike that he also wants to sell. No idea what it is or how much but I have his contact information. Looks English. He is in Modesto Ca.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2014)

Definitely English. I'm not familiar with their bicycles but I know they make small Villiers powered motorcycles.  Wingyourheel could probably tell you more about them.


----------

